# Seriously, this is ridiculous.



## Rick (Aug 13, 2009)

Rivals High - Jeremy Tyler signs with Maccabi Haifa

Being a tennis fan, I know that one could actually "turn pro" at 14 or 15, whatever the age is but this is sad. 

So you're gonna make some decent money and not even graduate high school? Congrats to you.


----------



## toolsound (Aug 13, 2009)

Honestly, it seems like a smart move to me. You can finish high school, or get your GED anytime. How often do you have the chance to become a professional basketball player?

Also, it's only for a year at this point:



> "The reason we did one year was because it will give Jeremy time to understand how hard it is to be a professional, then he'll do whatever he wants to do next year."


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 18, 2009)

On one hand, the NBA is different from the NFL. Kids have proven they can come out of high school and compete immediately. There is no way on Earth that could happen in the NFL, even for the most gifted of athletes. I don't agree that they should force kids to go to college, but at the same time, for every Lebron James, there's about 10 Ndudi Ebi's.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2009)

It's a once in a life time chance. I say go for it.


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 5, 2009)

All the best for him. I mean, like someone else said. In basketball, high schoolers have shown they can compete immediately after high school straight to pro. It's also only 1 year. 

He also wasn't being able to compete in high school, because every team would triple team him, and it was boring for him. I wish basketball was that easy for me  

If I was him, I'd do it. I'd probably finish high school first, but that's his choisce, not mine.


----------

